# Using Gravity and Overdrive together?



## SayWord (May 3, 2009)

Ur suppose to use gravity 2-4 consecutive feedings starting about 3 weeks before harvest. so would it still be beneficial to use overdrive before and/or after the couple G feedings (probly a watering in between G and OD) then flush last week? or would that be a lil too much? i am usin a few AN products including bud blood and big bud. 

bud blood week 1
big bud week 2-6
Gravity week 7
Overdrive week 8-9
Flush week 10


tell me whatcha thinkin


----------



## SayWord (May 4, 2009)

come on dudes gimme somethin to work with. i just finished my last gravity feeding on my clones, so i think i'll give them one or two final doses of the lineup including OD and then flush for a week or so


----------



## Ryknow (May 5, 2009)

I cant tell you what the effects of using both of those would do.. but it just seems like overkill to me.

How were your results with the gravity though? I was looking into it..


----------



## ReelBusy (May 5, 2009)

Ryknow said:


> I cant tell you what the effects of using both of those would do.. but it just seems like overkill to me.
> 
> How were your results with the gravity though? I was looking into it..



Just go with Molasses. Same results, bigger thicker buds with a sweeter taste and saves loads of money. It's all about the sugar and carbs for the plant.


----------



## SayWord (May 5, 2009)

dont listen to that dummy. gravity is made from a kelp extract and is definately not molasses. the gravity straight up made my buds explode with growth. literally. but it burnt the shit out of one of my plants. i have about 2 zones of brown bud  boneman had great success with it at half strength, so thats what im doin now.


----------



## capman (May 11, 2009)

i use the advanced line also and on an 8 week cycle i use the gravity for the last 2 weeks at full strength along with the overdrive connoissuer hygrozyme carboload liquid karma calmag plus and GH kool bloom and i have great results. Using the gravity and overdrive togeather i get a last good push of sweeling and hardening.


----------



## her.moore (May 12, 2009)

how much molasses per gallon to use?


----------



## SayWord (May 12, 2009)

nice info capman. are u in soil? 

i use about 1 tableespoon of molasses per gallon


----------



## mrshark (May 13, 2009)

i use a half bottle of molasses per 5 gallon
and my plants love it.
do it every other feeding
i would say i have fed them 4 bottles of molasses so far started it on first day of flowering cycle half bottle per 5 gallons of nutes i only nute once a week tho
soil grow


----------



## capman (May 13, 2009)

No i run all aeroponics. I do use some other products too but that is just what i call my base feeding program. I do have a few soil plants just for fun but i just take the water out of one of my res and feed it to my plants in soil


----------



## capman (May 13, 2009)

Another good product that is good and comparaple to the gravity is a product called duce duce. it is 0-0-22 ( hence the name duce duce) i forget who makes it i think its by one of the humboldt products.


----------



## Properlike (Aug 14, 2009)

i think it could be a good idea since I have used both I have to say tho your logic in using it when you use it is a bit skewed. From my experience overdrive and gravity will extend flowering easily another two weeks....i would hit it with just one or two applications of overdrive then switch over to just one or two applications of gravity all in the same week- that being week 6.


----------

